# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.27.11. Huawei MYA / Maya unlock and more

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.11**MTK Tab:*1. Released *Direct unlock* support for *Huawei Maya*:*♦ Mya-L02 / Mya-L03 / Mya-L11 / Mya-L22 / Mya-L23 / Mya-L41* 2. Improved Sigma software communication with *Huawei MTK* smartphones 
in META mode*Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Bmobile AX1072* (MT6735) *♦ Blu R1 Plus* (MT6735) *♦ Hisense L675* (MT6735P) *♦ Maxwest Astro 55n* (MT6735) *♦ Starnaute 4*  (MT6580)*QCOM Tab:*Added Remove FRP operation for the following ZTE devices (in test mode):*♦ Blade A522
♦ Blade Z Max Z982
♦ Warp Elite N9518**HiSilicon Tab:*Released *FRP Remove*, Remove Huawei ID, Get bootloader code features for *Huawei*:*♦ P Smart 
♦ Nova Lite 2
♦ Enjoy 7S
♦ FIG-LX2
♦ FIG-L21
♦ FIG-L22
♦ FIG-LA1
♦ FIG-TL10
♦ FIG-AL10
♦ FIG-AL00* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

